# Eye Candy Thread, Spiele mit hochwertigen Texturen, No Crysis no mods



## Rivaldo (20. März 2012)

Eye Candy Thread


2010 gab es einen Umfrage Thread, in dem nach dem Spiel mit den besten Texturen gesucht wurde. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten tippte die Masse auf Crysis. Darum bitte keine Crysis-Screenshots. Sind höchstwahrscheinlich eh alle gemoddet und nicht aussagekräftig.

Ich möchte hier einen etwas anderen Thread starten. Jeder der Lust dazu hat kann seine Screenshots reinstellen, wobei es strikt darum geht hochwertige Originaltexturen zu zeigen. 
Die Spiele müssen im Originalzustand sein, KEINE TEXTURMODS.

Ich fange mit meinem persönlichen Favoriten an: FarCry2
Besonders im Holzbereich kenne ich keinen anderen Titel der eine deratige Qualität, Auflösung und feinste Bump-Maps bietet. Wenn wir über den Qualitätsdurchschnitt sprechen sehe ich auch FarCry2 unter meinen Top 3. Hier sollen aber keine großen Diskussionen über persönliche Meinungen vom Zaun gebrochen werden, sondern wir wollen hauptsächlich Bilder als Beweise sprechen lassen: Galerie: FarCry2 - abload.de

Wer ähnlich gute oder bessere Texturen in seinem NICHT mit Mods verfremdeten Spiel vorfindet, immer her damit! We want candy! 

Damit die Admins nichts zu klagen haben, denke ich ist ein Link auf eine Gallerie der beste Weg.


Grüße
Rivaldo


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (20. März 2012)

Ich sag mal, Mirror's Edge gehört hier auch rein:

Links zu den Beweisbilder:
Seite 7; Seite 24; Seite 25; Seite 30; Seite 32; Seite 34; Seite 38; Seite 42


----------



## Rivaldo (20. März 2012)

Erste Klasse! Danke für den Zucker  Ich finde den präzisen, unverschnörkelten Stil von Mirrors Edge genial, die Farbgebung ist sowieso das Coolste seit ich denken kann. Auch die Normalmaps, der Wände z.B., sind hervorragend. Aber das feinste sind wohl die Ölfarbspuren(?) auf Seite 42, edel. 
Täuscht mich das, oder sind die Texturen bei Call of Juarez auch teilweise richtig gut oder wird's unschön wenn man richtig nah rangeht?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. März 2012)

Jau, denke auch, dass CoJ BiB richtig gute Texturen hatte.
Hier ein Bild aus dem Spiel, was noch auf meiner Platte rumfliegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dann noch ein paar mehr Pics von CoJ BiB:
Seite 7; Seite 17; Seite 18; Seite 19; nochmal Seite 19; Seite 39; nochmal Seite 39; Seite 41


Ich finde, dass GTA4 ohne jeglicher Mod auch sehr gute Texturen hat.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (17. April 2012)

Obwohl *Max Payne 2* älter ist, hat es super Texturen, welche fast mit aktuellen Zocks mithalten könnten.

gut, dass "Lisa Simpson" ein paar Pics gepostet hat. 

Hier und Hier oder per Google.


----------

